# moving house with my hedgie



## Milliemoo (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi, i'm new here and i'm seeking advice on moving with my hedgie Millie. 

I'm due to move house this Friday with my hedgie (Millie), I will be moving back home as i've finished up at university, and at home we have two cats and a dog. I have made sure the room has been properly cleaned and is rid of all animal hairs as well as having my carpet cleaned. I am also planning to bring a bottle of water from where i am currently living with me so i can make the transition easier for Millie and from there I plan to put her onto filtered water to avoid any distress on her digestive system. She will have the same setup and I don't intend on cleaning her bedding just yet so she has a familiar smell in her home. is there anything else i may need to do for her to make her transition easier ?
When I first got her we had to travel about an hour and she got travel sick and since then we haven't traveled long distances but the move is around the same amount of time so i'm worried she may get travel sick again. Is there any advice on how i can avoid this ? 
Her carrier is all set up and ready with a heat mat and spare hand warmers incase we break down and are stuck for a while and i have a label ready to go on her carrier with specific care instructions incase the worst happens and we are in a crash. Can anyone advise me on anything else i may need to prepare for ? 

Thanks


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

To help prevent her from becoming car sick don't give her any food for about 8 hours before travelling. Other than that I think you've pretty much covered all the bases.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Having emergency care instructions for traveling is a great idea. I've heard this before but wonder if anyone has ever made a simple one for printing out. It seems that would be a useful thing for all of us to have readily available - a standard one, if you will. 

It would have to be super minimal and simple for it to be followed by a good samaritan in an emergency situation. Has anyone seen or made such a one?


----------



## e006073 (May 11, 2016)

Keep the air circulating during transportation to avoid its lack of oxygen. Minimize movement in transit, which may cause it to vomit.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There is no reason for there to be a lack or oxygen in a vehicle. If there's enough oxygen for a human there is enough for a hedgehog.


----------



## e006073 (May 11, 2016)

This happens less often. But I sometimes hear about people who pack hedgehogs in airless boxes, causing them to die of lack of oxygen or heat. So I made a point of reminding him.


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

When we travel with ours we put several extra layers of fleece in the bottom of her travel carrier to make the ride smoother. She now sleeps mostly and doesnt huff at every bump in the road.


----------



## FreeDoritos (Jul 3, 2021)

My hedgehog also has a tendency to get carsick. Typically when we travel, I'll use crumpled newspaper as bedding in his carrier. This way I can quickly toss it out and replace it whenever we stop the car so that he is not stuck sitting in his vomit. It doesn't prevent the carsickness of course, but I hope it makes the ride a bit more pleasant for him.


----------

